# Should I trust SEPOMEX?



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

I received the visit of the postman today and guess what? my package from England arrived. No need to pick it up at the post office, delivered right at my door, which makes me think if I should start trusting Correos.
I feel good today.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I think correos is OK for cheap and easy stuff. I have trusted them with tires, camelback and such, but I wouldn't trust them for a frame or complete bike. I guess it depends on what you're ordering.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

I don't know about SEPOMEX, but I think you shouldn't trust your scale...

The saddle clearly says 109gr, and the scales shows it lighter.... you may have a bike that weighs more than you think.:skep: 

Sorry, bro. Maybe you should strip your paint off to shave all those grams the scale is putting off... 















Just joking!!!! Awesome that it actually weighs less than they advertise!


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

I've only had one thing shipped trough sepomex and it took a whole month to get here, i went to the post office to see what was going on and if they knew anything about the package, and they asked me how long it had been since it had been sent and they said it was too long , they told me that stuff coming from the states takes about two weeks to get here , three weeks at the most, (I tought i was never gonna be able to see my package),so basicly they had no idea about the package, I thought i had lost it, next thing i knew the shipment arrived home.

Crazy isnt it.

but honestly IMO I think is better to pay the extra cash to have stuff sent trough UPS DHL or FEDEX as they give a tracking number, That way you know what the hell is going with your package, (talking about bike parts you dirty thinkers LOL).


----------



## csbueno (Jan 10, 2006)

Dont ! you´ve been warned.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

I have been lucky lately with USPS Global Priority Mail

The fee seems to start at 15 dollars, but that's about what I've been charged (separately) for a helmet, a 3 pounds package with several spares, and some pretty small items.

Delivery times had been 7 days for tow of them and 14 days for one of them.

Acceptable and reliable.

Remember to ask for USPS PRIORITY MAIL!

Normal USPS / Sepomex plain sucks.

Also, please verify the address is correctly wrote on the package. I had two shipments sent back to Magura because they screwed up with the address. I checked what address were they using and once they corrected the address the package cleared no probs.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> I have been lucky lately with USPS Global Priority Mail
> 
> The fee seems to start at 15 dollars, but that's about what I've been charged (separately) for a helmet, a 3 pounds package with several spares, and some pretty small items.
> 
> ...


That´s relatively fast and cheap. Does the package is delivered to your place directly? do you have to sign for received?

I´'m being using USPS EMS (Express mail service) more expensive that the priority mail but it has a tracking service and you have to sign at receiveing. It usually takes 3-4 days to get here, but customs takes between 5 to 8 days to process. So i think in the overall, it takes more that priority mail, but probably more reliable.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Yep, EMS takes more time to clear customs (when your package comes from the US, Japan is a 7 day flat afair...) and reach final destiny, you have to sign delivery. Up to now for me has been reliable... You could have problems if there is no one to sign at the momment of delivery, sometimes they don't leave warning and they just return the package (it happened to me once with a parcel from Japan).
So far I haven't loss anything due to mail, either of them.

El Rivas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> That´s relatively fast and cheap. Does the package is delivered to your place directly? do you have to sign for received?
> 
> I´'m being using USPS EMS (Express mail service) more expensive that the priority mail but it has a tracking service and you have to sign at receiveing. It usually takes 3-4 days to get here, but customs takes between 5 to 8 days to process. So i think in the overall, it takes more that priority mail, but probably more reliable.


No, they don't ask for signature at receipt. But it has been delivered always at my place (actually my office).

There's a tracking number for the US side, but it ain't reliable. However, I have got things without a problem.

Depending on your company's policies, best is to receive it at your work. There's always someone to attend and generally they cut off the slack when they know the delivery place is a company's address.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> No, they don't ask for signature at receipt. But it has been delivered always at my place (actually my office).
> 
> ......
> 
> Depending on your company's policies, best is to receive it at your work. ......


Bummer:madman: , it won´t work for me. Policy at the office states they won´t receive anything on my behalf. I have to receive it by myself and I´m seldom at my office on a certain time (it´d be hard for the recepcionist to contact me). The same happens at my place, usually there is nobody there during the day.

I´ll have to stick with the EMS; takes longer, it´s more expensive, but fits better my needs


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> but fits better my needs


In the end... that's what it's all about!

I mean, if you have the dough (not that you may have sacks of money laying around), maybe some more dedicated and traceable post system is better.


----------

